# Nashville Season 3



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Season 3 thread. If there is enough interest, please feel free to start weekly threads and we can let this one die.

Juliette is still my favorite character. What a surprise that she's preggers!

I have no knowledge of filming techniques, but the footage at the Blue Bird looked different than the rest of the show. Was that just my imagination?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Season 3 thread. If there is enough interest, please feel free to start weekly threads and we can let this one die.
> 
> Juliette is still my favorite character. What a surprise that she's preggers!
> 
> I have no knowledge of filming techniques, but the footage at the Blue Bird looked different than the rest of the show. Was that just my imagination?


No, those segments were live - literally, broadcast live from the Bluebird.
http://nypost.com/2014/09/23/nashville-goes-live-for-season-3-premiere/
NY Post says it was from the Bluebird set, but I thought it looked like it might have been from the real Bluebird. Hard to tell, really - the set is such a close reproduction of the real thing. (*Edit:* other local Nashville press confirm that it was at the set, not the real thing.)

In any case, because of the differences between the cameras they use normally and video cameras that they'd use for a live broadcast, the footage will look very different. (It's also why daytime soap operas have a different look to them than most other television - those too are recorded with video cameras.)


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks, I had no idea about the live telecast. So I had to laugh when I read


> The stunt is also a bid to get "Nashville" viewers to watch live.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Thanks, I had no idea about the live telecast. So I had to laugh when I read


Yeah, I'm not exactly sure how the live portions were supposed to get people to watch live. It's not like you lost anything by *not* watching live. The footage looked different, but that's all it really accomplished. They had to be scripted and timed down to the second, in order to allow them to cut back into the pre-filmed rest of the episode, so it's not like there was ever going to be a surprise.

I thought it was cool that the song that Deacon performed was actually written by Chip Esten and Deana Carter. It's cool that he's not just an actor, that he really can write and perform the music. It makes it that much more authentic.

Anyway... how oblivious are Glenn and Emily (Juliette's manager and personal assistant, respectively)? You have an inconsolable Juliette rampaging through the kitchen looking for a scissors - and you GIVE THEM TO HER?!? What did they think she was going to do with them, make little paper doilies?

I liked Avery drunkenly calling Gunnar his "bro" and Scarlett his "girl-bro."


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

LoadStar said:


> No, those segments were live - literally, broadcast live from the Bluebird.


I was live but it was live from the Bluebird set at the soundstage in east Nashville not the actual Bluebird Cafe in Green Hills.

O/T - Life imitating art...This week former Titans kicker Rob Bironas died in a single car accident not far and on the same street from where the Nashville wreck was staged last season.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

LoadStar said:


> Yeah, I'm not exactly sure how the live portions were supposed to get people to watch live. It's not like you lost anything by *not* watching live. The footage looked different, but that's all it really accomplished. They had to be scripted and timed down to the second, in order to allow them to cut back into the pre-filmed rest of the episode, so it's not like there was ever going to be a surprise.
> 
> I thought it was cool that the song that Deacon performed was actually written by Chip Esten and Deana Carter. It's cool that he's not just an actor, that he really can write and perform the music. It makes it that much more authentic.
> 
> ...


So Juliette cut off her extensions. Not sure why that's a big deal?

And I've really come to love Avery. His character has changed so much from the start of the show.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

hummingbird_206 said:


> And I've really come to love Avery. His character has changed so much from the start of the show.


They really did rehab his character because at the beginning he was really unlikable. It does seem like they changed his character to become much more likable.

I'm still really entertained by this show. It was a good start to the season and I'm glad that it looks like Scarlet is not leaving.


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

It ws nice to hear some full songs. Seems like last season it was just bits and pieces.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Wow I can't believe they didn't drag out 'who's the Father?' for longer. 

I'm really getting sick of Layla.


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

This morning a friend said he saw Panettiere at Whole Foods this week and she's got a very noticeable baby bump.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Jon J said:


> This morning a friend said he saw Panettiere at Whole Foods this week and she's got a very noticeable baby bump.


Sure. It was pretty noticeable at the Emmy awards a few weeks ago.

She still looked hawt.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Poor Juliette. Poor Avery. They are in soap opera hell.

I love Derek Hough. Wonder how long he'll be on the show (don't answer that!)? Will he dance?

Layla is trying to blackmail Jeff (not sure blackmail is the right term?) Wonder what Jeff is going to do? Maybe he can ship Layla to Siberia? That would work for me. 

They got rid of Tandy. Wonder how long before they get rid of Teddy? I like the actor but the character just doesn't do much any more besides haul the kids around.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

I'm liking this new side of Layla. "if I'm going to get royally screwed I may as well work out to my advantage." 

Poor Juliet on stage at the rehearsal! That made me queasy on her behalf. 

Avery was obnoxious to watch. 

Gunner and girlfriend have no chemistry. 

Luke makes me want to punch him in the face. I'd like to fast forward to the part where they call off the engagement. 

Teddy is an idiot who has clearly never met a teenager IRL or seen one portrayed on TV. 

Deacon: YUM. 

Scarlett, the one who had a mental breakdown, is the most reasonable person in this show.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

Good synopsis +1


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

IMO Gunnar has no chemistry with anyone on the show, except maybe Will.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I know it's hard, but they are not doing a great job of disguising Hayden's pregnancy. Yes, I know that they wrote it into the storyline, but I think that Hayden is much further along than Juliet is, and it shows.

I wish they could figure out some completely drama-free way to have Gunnar and Scarlett write and sing together. I know it won't happen, because this is a soap opera after all, but they sound so good together.

I honestly can't see Jeff endorsing this idea of Luke and Rayna combining tours. Would that kind of thing even happen in real life, artists on competing labels going on the same tour together? 


hummingbird_206 said:


> Layla is trying to blackmail Jeff (not sure blackmail is the right term?) Wonder what Jeff is going to do? Maybe he can ship Layla to Siberia? That would work for me.


I think Jeff very well could pre-emptively strike, leak it to the press that Will is gay before Layla can, leaving her with no ammo at all and completely ruin her in the process. In fact, I honestly can't come up with a reason why he wouldn't. After all, Will is already sinking like a stone in the sales department, which doesn't exactly look good for Jeff. He really doesn't need another male artist on his roster, especially as he tries to land this new female artist. In fact, I could see him doing something like paying off the fitness trainer to go public about his "sessions" with Will.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

I haven't seen this since early last season or late in the season before that. Sitting with my wife while she is watching tonight. I swear the accents have actually gotten worse. Did they all get told to ramp up the southern twang?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Haven't noticed any change. They all sound the same to me.


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

DougF said:


> I swear the accents have actually gotten worse. Did they all get told to ramp up the southern twang?


If anything I would bet they were just told to be sure not to sound like Fargo.


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

mooseAndSquirrel said:


> It ws nice to hear some full songs. Seems like last season it was just bits and pieces.


Well that didn't last. Back to snippets of mostly tuneless songs.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I am so sick of Zoey. And Scarlett. And Gunnar. 

Rayna and Sadie are no Thelma and Louise, but it was fun watching them together. I thought for sure Sadie was going to sell the pic of Rayna in the dress, but looks like that didn't happen. At least not yet.

Holy crap, I did not even recognize Glen without his hair! 

Uh oh, Jeff is going to sign Rayna's daughters?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Uh oh, Jeff is going to sign Rayna's daughters?


Of anything, the one thing that Teddy and Rayna seemed to agree on is that they didn't want their kids to be prematurely in the spotlight. I can't see Teddy agreeing to have Jeff sign Maddie and Daphne. I did enjoy the daggers that Jeff was throwing Rayna's way, and Rayna's s***-eating grin right back.

I don't mind Zoey, Scarlett, and Gunnar. Avery, on the other hand, is back on my hate list. His booze-soaked pity-party got old a few episodes ago. He's acting like he's the only guy in the world to have a girlfriend cheat.

I'm so not feeling the Deacon/random backing vocalist (whose name I can't recall) storyline. It's just... there's nothing interesting there.

I'm glad for a week away from the Will/Layla storyline. That feels like the slowest burning fuse ever... I just want something to finally happen there, whatever that something is.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Wow, I didn't even notice that Will and Layla were missing!

They've got to do something to stir the pot and make Teddy part of the story again. That's why I think he'll sign the girls to Edge Hill with Jeff. 

I still like Avery. They didn't drag out letting us know who the father is, but they sure are dragging out letting Avery know and it's getting old. Hopefully he'll find out soon and the drunken whiner will go away (as in, he'll quit being a drunken whiner.)


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

This Sadie.. where do I know her from? I was thinking at first that she was that lawyer that was hooked up with Teddy and Clayton for a while, but now I realize that wasn't it. But she's been on something recently and I can't place her.


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

Ereth said:


> This Sadie.. where do I know her from? I was thinking at first that she was that lawyer that was hooked up with Teddy and Clayton for a while, but now I realize that wasn't it. But she's been on something recently and I can't place her.


According to IMDB she's recently been on Nurse Jackie and Law & Order SVU for quite a few episodes.


----------



## MNoelH (Mar 17, 2005)

She was the counselor on Go On with Matthew Perry.


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

MNoelH said:


> She was the counselor on Go On with Matthew Perry.


Oh, right! I assume, for admittedly no good reason, that like Connie Britten, she is not a singer?

Not that there's much singing on the show anymore.


----------



## MNoelH (Mar 17, 2005)

I think I read that she's won a Tony. She was also part of the live version of Sound of Music, so I think she sings.

As you can tell. I had to look her up because she seemed familiar to me (but I couldn't place her).


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

MNoelH said:


> She was the counselor on Go On with Matthew Perry.


That's it! Thank you!


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

She was the Countess on that NBC live performance of "The Sound of Music."


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> I honestly can't see Jeff endorsing this idea of Luke and Rayna combining tours. Would that kind of thing even happen in real life, artists on competing labels going on the same tour together?


Happens quite a bit. Elton John and Billy Joel comes to mind pretty quickly. I saw Bruce Hornsby and Pat Metheny this summer.

However, I don't see Jeff endorsing this either.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

hummingbird_206 said:


> That's why I think he'll sign the girls to *Edge Hill* with Jeff.


Funny.....we are into season 3 and I always thought it was *Eggshell*


----------



## jr461 (Jul 9, 2004)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Uh oh, Jeff is going to sign Rayna's daughters?


If this happens I may jump ship. Teddy allowing this to happen would be beyond stupid, like jump the shark stupid.

OTOH, I wonder if Jeff would approach the girls on his own after being rebuffed by Teddy (I'm assuming this would be Teddy's response, I have no knowledge of what happens). I know he can't sign them without parental approval but he may try to convince Maddie to do something that plays into his nefarious plans.

Very tired of Zoey, Laila, and Will. The Avery/Juliette story needs to move along.


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

DancnDude said:


> Funny.....we are into season 3 and I always thought it was *Eggshell*


Actually it's *Edgehill* which is an area of Nashville adjacent to Music Row.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

Thank goodness the future Mr. Rayna had no roll in this last ep.


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

DancnDude said:


> Funny.....we are into season 3 and I always thought it was *Eggshell*


Me too


----------



## MNoelH (Mar 17, 2005)

Yeah... I always thought Eggshell was a stupid name.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

jr461 said:


> If this happens I may jump ship. Teddy allowing this to happen would be beyond stupid, like jump the shark stupid.


Oh come now, the whole show from the very start has been like the 110 meter shark hurdles. 

In other words, I completely expect it, and would be disappointed if it didn't happen.


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

hefe said:


> Oh come now, the whole show from the very start has been like the 110 meter shark hurdles.
> 
> In other words, I completely expect it, and would be disappointed if it didn't happen.


When Deacon and new girl went off on the motor cycle, I told my wife that's what they're using to jump the shark.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

hefe said:


> Oh come now, the whole show from the very start has been like the 110 meter shark hurdles.
> 
> In other words, I completely expect it, and would be disappointed if it didn't happen.




This is a soap opera, or course it jumps the shark. I'm just waiting for Juliette's Mom and/or Rayna's Dad to come back from the dead.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I wouldn't say that the show jumps the shark. Yes, it's a soap, so everyone sleeps with everyone else at some point or another, which may or may not be realistic... but the actual story-lines are at least vaguely realistic (if somewhat simplified and over-dramatized for storytelling purposes).


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Like telling Scarlett to write fun songs. Producers/labels do that to artists all the time.


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

LoadStar said:


> ... but the actual story-lines are at least vaguely realistic (if somewhat simplified and over-dramatized for storytelling purposes).


Obviously you have visited our city.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

Teddy signing the girls would be completely out of character. I'll be annoyed if the writers do it anyway. 

Speaking of the writers: WTF? After Rayna and Deacon's accident there is no way she'd be all "ha ha! That was so fun how you almost got us t-boned!" 

I thought Sadie had tipped off the press and was going to sell the picture. Still not sure I'm wrong about the former.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Yeah. No way Teddy is enough of an idiot to sign the girls with Edgehill.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

Yay Zoe! I know they hit us over the head with it ("all you can see is my shoe!") but I was happy she got to take over lead for Juliette.

Speaking of Juliette, she is one mistake after another. Really? You're so concerned about keeping this quiet that you text it to your mentally unstable ex and then won't take his calls? Genius.

Rayna's girls. Trouble. There's no way Rayna would have let her pull that "I prefer chocolate milk" nonsense.

I do like how they played it with Teddy: they'd already agreed she could get her ears done in 5th grade so it's not _exactly_ like he's doing it behind her back. And Maddie's hair is just hair.

I want to have sympathy for Will getting his ass kicked but he was so incredibly stupid that I'm not having much luck. He really needs to learn finesse. "Oh BTW, sign this." Yep. That'll go over well.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

(haven't watched last night's episode yet) 

But I'm starting to dream about this show! Last night it had something to do about Teddy and the girls.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

My dreams are about Zoe, Julliette and Deacon's new babe, all in the same dream ;-)


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I'm trying to figure out where they're going with this new Sadie character. I don't get the sense that she's on the show long term. I think they only introduced her character for plot development, but I'm not sure what that plot is. I thought at first that she'd be signed by Edgehill, then quietly disappear off the show, but now that she's on tour with Rayna and on Hwy 65, it seems to be a longer-developing plot.

I'm just glad they're starting to move forward on Will's plotline, finally. Took long enough.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

I thought Sadie was having second thoughts about being a star after Rayna's mini melt down.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

waynomo said:


> I thought Sadie was having second thoughts about being a star after Rayna's mini melt down.


... whereas I was sort of thinking that she was going to suggest that she take over the rest of the tour from Rayna, so Rayna could go home to her girls.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

PennyD said:


> This show is on netflix is it any good?


hmmm, interesting question,


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

PennyD said:


> This show is on netflix is it any good?


It's one of the shows my wife and I can't wait to watch.

I think the country music aspect of it turned off a lot of people. I don't think they ever gave it a chance based on that. (I'm not a big country music fan.)


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> ... whereas I was sort of thinking that she was going to suggest that she take over the rest of the tour from Rayna, so Rayna could go home to her girls.


Yeah, but there is no way that could happen. I sense that she still will somehow screw Rayna over.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Robin said:


> Speaking of Juliette, she is one mistake after another. Really? You're so concerned about keeping this quiet that you text it to your mentally unstable ex and then won't take his calls? Genius.


I think we'll find out that although the text was from Juliette's phone, it did not come from her. I suspect her assistant did it.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

scooterboy said:


> I think we'll find out that although the text was from Juliette's phone, it did not come from her. I suspect her assistant did it.


I thought we saw Juliette write/send the text.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

waynomo said:


> I thought we saw Juliette write/send the text.


The way I remember it, we only saw Avery's phone with a text that said "From Juliette". We never saw her actually send it.

Maybe I'm wrong. But her sending that text goes against every other thing she said about Avery in the entire episode.


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

scooterboy said:


> The way I remember it, we only saw Avery's phone with a text that said "From Juliette". We never saw her actually send it.
> 
> Maybe I'm wrong. But her sending that text goes against every other thing she said about Avery in the entire episode.


Juliette said something like "fine" and then reached for her phone. In the next instant we see Avery receive the message. Pretty clear that she sent it.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

scooterboy said:


> The way I remember it, we only saw Avery's phone with a text that said "From Juliette". We never saw her actually send it.
> 
> Maybe I'm wrong. But her sending that text goes against every other thing she said about Avery in the entire episode.


Yeah, they definitely showed it. It looks like it was just before the first commercial break. Emily (Juliette's personal assistant) is at Juliette's house with her. Emily is talking to Juliette about doing the tour and the movie while pregnant.

Emily says to Juliette, "Avery's the father, he has a right to know." Juliette, fed up with constantly being told by everyone to tell Avery, in a fit of spite (and letting some of her inner trailer park out) says "Fine!" and pulls out her phone and starts texting. Smash cut to Avery on road clean up duty, where we see him get the text that Juliette was sending.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Can Will just get exposed. Or come out of the closet? I suspect it will be the former and he won't ever publicly come out. But I am getting tired of "no one" knowing. Yeah, more know now. But still. This has dragged on too long


Derek Hough is a lucky dude.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> Yeah, they definitely showed it. It looks like it was just before the first commercial break. Emily (Juliette's personal assistant) is at Juliette's house with her. Emily is talking to Juliette about doing the tour and the movie while pregnant.
> 
> Emily says to Juliette, "Avery's the father, he has a right to know." Juliette, fed up with constantly being told by everyone to tell Avery, in a fit of spite (and letting some of her inner trailer park out) says "Fine!" and pulls out her phone and starts texting. Smash cut to Avery on road clean up duty, where we see him get the text that Juliette was sending.


I missed that. My mistake.


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

Well, that answers Teddy's motivation to sign the girls up. He's being blackmailed with hookers.

I wonder how the Magical Black Man will figure in.

I am so tired of Zoe and I-forget-her-name (Layla?). Such a soap opera - did love Zoe walking in, looking dumb and constipated as always, and then mini-gunnar pops up.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Mini-Gunner: I like that. 

We all knew that Natalia or whatever her name was an escort, yes? Teddy could have walked away, but instead took the bait. I can't believe he's that dumb.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

As soon as that one lady said "You should sign them to a recording contract!!" I immediately said "They're being PAID!" So the later revelation that they were, in fact, paid escorts didn't surprise me, although the fact that Jeff told Teddy that they were escorts did. I figured Jeff would keep that in his back pocket until he managed to finagle Teddy into signing the kids. That, sadly, seemed possible for a bit during the poolside party, but seems somewhat less likely again now.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> As soon as that one lady said "You should sign them to a recording contract!!" I immediately said "They're being PAID!" So the later revelation that they were, in fact, paid escorts didn't surprise me, although the fact that Jeff told Teddy that they were escorts did. I figured Jeff would keep that in his back pocket until he managed to finagle Teddy into signing the kids. That, sadly, seemed possible for a bit during the poolside party, but seems somewhat less likely again now.


I suspected the second Jeff said he had a friend for Teddy. Although I was also surprised that he gave up the info with out trying to blackmail him. Maybe Jeff knew he would take the bait. He is much more blackmailable if Teddy acts on his own.

Of course this will also lead to Rayna figuring out that Teddy was with an escort on the night that Maddie had the party at the house.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

Can one parent sign minors to a contract without the other one? Or the other 2 in this case?


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

My guess is it varies by state. I know you need 2 parents to sign for a passport until a child is 16, but that's federal law. This would controlled by state law.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

When Rayna had to go back home to deal with her daughter's party fiasco, that must have been pretty weird when she found herself in the same room with three guys that she'd been in love with and slept with at various times. I think she handled it pretty well, going straight to her daughter, as she should have.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

The same thought occurred to me regarding having slept with all 3 guys.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

I've been in the same room with my ex and current wife many times, but 3 women I've slept with; never. What worries me is when my ex and current wife go off and have a drink together.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

waynomo said:


> I've been in the same room with my ex and current wife many times, but 3 women I've slept with; never. What worries me is when my ex and current wife go off and have a drink together.


And then, when you go to pick up your wife, you see them both at the table, laughing uproariously, and they both turn and see you, and laugh even harder.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

stellie93 said:


> Can one parent sign minors to a contract without the other one? Or the other 2 in this case?


Jeff made a call to what seemed to be lawyers and asked about it, so looks like he got back word that 1 parent could sign.

Is the homeless guy going to become Scarlett's new writing partner?


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Jeff made a call to what seemed to be lawyers and asked about it, so looks like he got back word that 1 parent could sign.


Maybe you can sign them to a contract but can you make them sing? 

I hope Terry (Limehouse) gets a steady gig.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Drat, I was hoping Juliette and Avery would win.

Rayna kicked butt. Luke was a jerk. 

Fun seeing Scarlett and Deacon watching the awards show.

Layla sure has become quite the crybaby. What happened to the scheming climber she was when on Juliette's tour? At least then she was mildly interesting. Now she's just annoying.

Looks like Sadie might get more of a story with her ex. I'd be ok with that. I'd like to see her as more than Rayna's bestie.

Gunnar and Zoe....snooze.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

I was hoping there would be more to Layla. With the song she wrote last episode there was growth. Although after tonight's episode it looks like they still want her to look like an idiot.


----------



## Satchel (Dec 8, 2001)

So they spent the first half of the season building up Rayna and I'm guessing they'll spend the second half bringing her down...my money is on Luke and Sadie getting together...


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

So it looks like Teddy fell for the hooker with a heart of gold. What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

I guess he's ok with her night job.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

DouglasPHill said:


> I guess he's ok with her night job.


They work in the same industry, after all.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

hefe said:


> They work in the same industry, after all.


:up:


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Ok, I just got caught up through this week's episode (12/13, for those trying to avoid spoilers).

This show needs to learn that it doesn't have to have ALL of the plots climax at the same freaking time. I mean, just in the last 10 minutes, we have the Luke/Rayna thing, Gunnar and his kid, Juliette and Avery, Will and Layla... did I miss anything? Seriously, it sort of feels like we've been spinning our wheels for most of the season until now.


----------



## MNoelH (Mar 17, 2005)

You missed Deacon being sick.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

I'm just relieved we didn't have to wait until 2015 for Rayna to dump Luke's ass.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Robin said:


> I'm just relieved we didn't have to wait until 2015 for Rayna to dump Luke's ass.


:up:

I hope he's no longer on the show. I never liked his character.

Any chance they ever get back together?

And they can't kill Deacon, right?


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

No because I forbid it.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

Strange that the only ones happy right now are Juliette and Avery, the last two you'd expect.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Robin said:


> No because I forbid it.


Thank you!


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I don't like Luke with Rayna, but I like Luke. I think he's hawt and I love his singing. So I hope he stays on the show. But if he's not with Rayna, not sure what else there is for him to do on the show. Unless he starts dating Sadie?


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

LoadStar said:


> Ok, I just got caught up through this week's episode (12/13, for those trying to avoid spoilers).
> 
> This show needs to learn that it doesn't have to have ALL of the plots climax at the same freaking time. I mean, just in the last 10 minutes, we have the Luke/Rayna thing, Gunnar and his kid, Juliette and Avery, Will and Layla... did I miss anything? Seriously, it sort of feels like we've been spinning our wheels for most of the season until now.





MNoelH said:


> You missed Deacon being sick.


Wow, no kidding. A lot happened in this episode. But I'm still enjoying the show! I'm really happy to see Avery and Juliette together. I'm sure it won't last, but it's still nice.

And why did Jeff call the Mayor (I think that's who he called?) while Will was dragging Layla out of the pool?


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

To cover the ensuing scandal.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Robin said:


> To cover the ensuing scandal.


I guess it's a way to keep Teddy in the show, but really, he could just drop off the face of the earth and I wouldn't miss the character.


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

[ot] Hayden Panitierre has delivered a girl. [/ot]


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

Good for her!

She was looking huge the last episode. I kept feeling bad for her, having to be on her feet and working! I wanted to send her to take a nap.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

hummingbird_206 said:


> And why did Jeff call the Mayor (I think that's who he called?) while Will was dragging Layla out of the pool?


Don't forget that Jeff gave the pills to Layla. He needs to cover his ass.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> Ok, I just got caught up through this week's episode (12/13, for those trying to avoid spoilers). This show needs to learn that it doesn't have to have ALL of the plots climax at the same freaking time. I mean, just in the last 10 minutes, we have the Luke/Rayna thing, Gunnar and his kid, Juliette and Avery, Will and Layla... did I miss anything? Seriously, it sort of feels like we've been spinning our wheels for most of the season until now.


Dude...it's a soap opera! That is what makes it so great!!  :up:


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> Dude...it's a soap opera! That is what makes it so great!!  :up:


It can't be because I don't watch soap operas.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

So was it sweeps week last week then?


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

No - but it was the "Winter Finale".

They wanted to make sure we would come back!!!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> Ok, I just got caught up through this week's episode (12/13, for those trying to avoid spoilers).
> 
> This show needs to learn that it doesn't have to have ALL of the plots climax at the same freaking time. I mean, just in the last 10 minutes, we have the Luke/Rayna thing, Gunnar and his kid, Juliette and Avery, Will and Layla... did I miss anything? Seriously, it sort of feels like we've been spinning our wheels for most of the season until now.


Only thing that didn't happen is that Will's secret is still pretty much a secret. arghh.. Why is it taking so long!!!


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Yep, they really are dragging out the Secret Life of Will. I wonder if Layla is dead? I hope not. She was just starting to get interesting.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

It would be rather darkly ironic if she survived, but oxygen deprivation caused brain trauma. (Ironic, because of how the reality show depicted her as being dumb.)


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

That is very dark.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

And then Will is stick with her because what kind of dbag abandons his disabled wife?


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> It would be rather darkly ironic if she survived, but oxygen deprivation caused brain trauma. (Ironic, because of how the reality show depicted her as being dumb.)





Robin said:


> And then Will is stick with her because what kind of dbag abandons his disabled wife?


This scenario WOULD be very soapy....


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Robin said:


> And then Will is stick with her because what kind of dbag abandons his disabled wife?


Exactly what I was thinking -- if she's not being written out of the show, this is what they'll do.

And yes, Teddy will be blackmailed into covering this up, and then this cover-up will be used to blackmail him into signing his daughters with Edgehill Records.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

waynomo said:


> Don't forget that Jeff gave the pills to Layla. He needs to cover his ass.





Graymalkin said:


> And yes, Teddy will be blackmailed into covering this up, and then this cover-up will be used to blackmail him into signing his daughters with Edgehill Records.


So if she goes to the hospital and they find the drugs in her system and maybe find the bottle, what can the mayor do to cover it up?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

He doesn't have to protect Layla. Just Jeff.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

stellie93 said:


> So if she goes to the hospital and they find the drugs in her system and maybe find the bottle, what can the mayor do to cover it up?


Call in favors from the police department. Don't investigate to thoroughly or something.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Wow, after the long break I had kind of forgotten what was happening. But I'm glad they picked right up where they left off.

Layla lives! And Jeff fixed things for Will so that the reality show won't air his secret. Now Will and Layla can divorce. Hopefully Layla will continue to be interesting and not go back to being a whiner.

I thought for sure Sadie was going to shoot her ex. Maybe next week.

Deacon needs a liver transplant. Wonder if it's going to be Maddie who has to give him part of her liver? Teddy will love that. 

I'm glad they aren't going to drag out the chair argument.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

That sure was a couple weeks of drama packed into a single day.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

That was a pretty good episode coming back. Everything is moving along.

I hope Juliette and Avery can keep it together for at least a few episodes. It's been irritating for them to be pushed and pulled so much.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

I didn't even think about Maddie as a donor. That'll make for some high drama.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

So much happened last week it made this ep seem really slow.

Scarlett invitied her Mom to visit? Ah, ok, so that she can donate her liver. And she's a match but she won't do the donation. Yep, it's going to fall to Maddie.

Jeff is just evil. And Teddy is an idiot. At least Maddie gets a recording contract out of it. 

No Layla nor Will at all this week. And just a bunch of Sadie looking haunted. Nothing much with Juliette and Avery, but at least they are really cute together!


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Well, the big news: Jeff Fordham fired. Nice. Couldn't have happened to a nicer guy. Surprised that the media group chairman took Rayna's word for things, particularly because she is, in fact, head of a competing label. That seemed a little too pat, a little too easy.

One odd part about that whole bit: Rayna made the comment that Layla was underage. I never got that impression, particularly since she was old enough to get married. I mean, I get that she was a TV talent show contestant, and they're often young, but she doesn't strike me as being that young. I figured she was in her low 20's. (Edit: a quick check says last week's episode indicated that she was, in fact, 20.)

As far as the rest of the rest of the episode, it was kind of meh. Avery helps out Sadie a bit, Juliette lays around being pregnant and kinda pathetic, Will and Gunnar help Luke reach an epiphany, and Maddie helps Deacon get over his funk about possibly dying.

With regards to Sadie and the evil ex... we're FAR from done with that plot. Somehow, I can't see this ending anywhere other than Sadie putting a hole in him with that undocumented gun she picked up in a previous episode.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

It also seems very odd to me that they would indicate a contract can be legitimate with *only* the parent's signature. They repeatedly indicated that Maddie never had any idea about the contract. While I get that a contract with a minor would need the signed consent of a parent, it seems like the minor would *also* have to sign before it is legal. I can't see that a parent can basically send their kid into indentured servitude.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

So Rayna is taking legal action to remove Teddy's parental rights-which will open the door for Maddie to donate her liver to Deacon-or at least for Teddy not to be able to stop her once everyone realizes that she is the only remaining option!
OOOHHH...this is getting gooooooooooooooood!


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Regina said:


> So Rayna is taking legal action to remove Teddy's parental rights


It wasn't clear that she was going to follow through with that, now that she got Edgehill Republic to make the contract go away.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> It wasn't clear that she was going to follow through with that, now that she got Edgehill Republic to make the contract go away.


Well, I guess that's true..but I hope she does it anyway....for soap opera purposes, of course


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> Well, the big news: Jeff Fordham fired. Nice. Couldn't have happened to a nicer guy. Surprised that the media group chairman took Rayna's word for things, particularly because she is, in fact, head of a competing label. That seemed a little too pat, a little too easy.


Yes. It was far too easy.



LoadStar said:


> It wasn't clear that she was going to follow through with that, now that she got Edgehill Republic to make the contract go away.


I agree. The threat of removing parental rights was a ploy to nullify the contract. That's done now, so no real need to pursue that angle.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> Yes. It was far too easy.
> 
> I agree. The threat of removing parental rights was a ploy to nullify the contract. That's done now, so no real need to pursue that angle.


You guys are no fun!  It's a soap opera! 

Mark my words-I still say it will go through-and that will pave the way for Maddie to donate her liver...you heard it here first, folks!


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I thought when Scarlett was talking with the doctor (budding romance there?) that he was going to pick up on the fact that she mentioned that Deacon had a daughter. It seems like they don't realize she could be a donor?


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

I think that Maddie will be over at Deacon's house for a guitar lesson and find some medicine and Google it and figure out that Deacon is sick and offer to be the donor...just a hunch...


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Regina said:


> I think that Maddie will be over at Deacon's house for a guitar lesson and find some medicine and Google it and figure out that Deacon is sick and offer to be the donor...just a hunch...


I think she'll find out, but she doesn't strike me a the "google the meds" type.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Langree said:


> I think she'll find out, but she doesn't strike me a the "google the meds" type.


Besides, that's not very visual for television. More likely, he'll have some sort of a medical episode while she's there, like one of his seizures, or something else.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I enjoyed the ep a lot.

Wonder what evil Jeff will do after being fired (other than Layla, of course)?

I thought for sure Avery was going to get shot when he confronted Sadie's ex.

Maddie is for sure going to end up being the donor. But hopefully they will make it entertaining on how it gets to that point.

I don't remember the exact conversation, but when Teddy was in Rayna's office after the contract stuff was done, I still thought she was going to sever his parental rights. I may be remembering that wrong. If I have a chance I'll go back and watch that scene again.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I don't remember the exact conversation, but when Teddy was in Rayna's office after the contract stuff was done, I still thought she was going to sever his parental rights. I may be remembering that wrong. If I have a chance I'll go back and watch that scene again.


She did say that for now, she's not going to allow the girls to stay at his place. In reality, that wouldn't be something up to her; it would probably be determined by the divorce decree.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

LoadStar said:


> She did say that for now, she's not going to allow the girls to stay at his place. In reality, that wouldn't be something up to her; it would probably be determined by the divorce decree.


IRL I'm sure that's how it would work. But this is a soap, so I'm betting Rayna has the power.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Regina said:


> that will pave the way for Maddie to donate her liver...you heard it here first, folks!


i would enjoy that plot line. i don't know why it didn't occur to me.


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

Maddie will probably donate, then die on the OR table.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

The real surprise here to me was that Deacon's sister actually WAS a match. I figured it was going to be Maddie all along, and the fact that the sister was a match was an interesting twist. I'm kinda shocked they didn't draw that out longer that she was just lying to them when she said that she wasn't a match.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

DancnDude said:


> The real surprise here to me was that Deacon's sister actually WAS a match. I figured it was going to be Maddie all along, and the fact that the sister was a match was an interesting twist. I'm kinda shocked they didn't draw that out longer that she was just lying to them when she said that she wasn't a match.


She was going to be a donor and charge the entire operation to the Underhills' tab, but she chickened out.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

They really, really made Teddy a pansy the last two episodes.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

DouglasPHill said:


> They really, really made Teddy a pansy the last two episodes.


Yeah - I think they betrayed this character. He did not act like you expected Teddy to act - it was very difficult to believe that the character would make the choices he did. Writer FAIL. I think they don't know what to do with this character since the divorce. He is kind of useless.

I think there is no doubt there will be a Maddie/Deacon liver donation story line. I thought so the minute he got sick.

Should get interesting...


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I don't think Maddie will actually donate a portion of her liver to Deacon. First, I would think Rayna would be very reluctant to allow it, even if it did save her one true love. Second, I think he'll get a donor from someone else. Just some random dead person.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

Or Deacon's sister will have a conveniently timed fatal car wreck.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> She did say that for now, she's not going to allow the girls to stay at his place. In reality, that wouldn't be something up to her; it would probably be determined by the divorce decree.


With the leverage she has now he's not going to contest it.



jsmeeker said:


> I don't think Maddie will actually donate a portion of her liver to Deacon. First, I would think Rayna would be very reluctant to allow it, even if it did save her one true love. Second, I think he'll get a donor from someone else. Just some random dead person.


Rayna wouldn't allow it, it'll be a big push from Maddie to save her dad.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Robin said:


> Rayna wouldn't allow it, it'll be a big push from Maddie to save her dad.


I'm not sure Deacon will allow it, either.

I think it will be Maddie, pushing the liver, and pushing her parents back together at the same time...


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

DouglasPHill said:


> Or Deacon's sister will have a conveniently timed fatal car wreck.


Ooh - good call.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I was actually pretty surprised that Jeff had a good idea for Luke, and then was fired! That was a pretty fun thing seeing him get fired two episodes in a row  Although him as Layla's manager is bound to cause fireworks if he has to deal with Rayna again.

And Rayna was surprisingly mean to Bucky this week. Let's promote the guy and then not let him do anything!

The Deacon and Avery plot was pretty stupid and entirely unnecessary.


----------



## warrenn (Jun 24, 2004)

nyny523 said:


> Yeah - I think they betrayed this character. He did not act like you expected Teddy to act - it was very difficult to believe that the character would make the choices he did. Writer FAIL. I think they don't know what to do with this character since the divorce. He is kind of useless.


I wish they would just write Teddy out of the show. I've never liked that political angle. I was hoping that after the dad died and they divorced, Teddy would fade away. But no, we have to keep seeing the immoral, embezzling, deceitful, prostitute-using, power-abusing, adulterer try to be a "good dad" by being blackmailed into signing his daughter to a contract. Why couldn't he have been killed instead of his mistress!


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

DancnDude said:


> I was actually pretty surprised that Jeff had a good idea for Luke, and then was fired! That was a pretty fun thing seeing him get fired two episodes in a row  Although him as Layla's manager is bound to cause fireworks if he has to deal with Rayna again.
> 
> And Rayna was surprisingly mean to Bucky this week. Let's promote the guy and then not let him do anything!
> 
> The Deacon and Avery plot was pretty stupid and entirely unnecessary.


Jeff will not do right by Layla, it'll just be a matter of how long until she figures that out.

As for Rayna's treatment of Bucky, I have no problem with her putting her foot down, not wanting to become just about the money and producing crap just because it'll make money quickly.

This has kind of been an ongoing part of the show since it's inception, it doesn't show current Nashville labels in a flattering light, and I think that's the point.

It's the little indy labels trying to fight the big labels that try to tell us what is good, it's not about the music, it's about the money.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

The part about closing down Edge Hill and releasing all the artists from their contracts doesn't seem realistic. 

And yes all political figures keep their hooker receipts in their desk drawers. (I guess along with the ones for blow.)  And then he goes to her house? He's not that much of an idiot, is he?


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

It wasn't a receipt. He had the police track her down after his first night with her. That was just her address.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

waynomo said:


> The part about closing down Edge Hill and releasing all the artists from their contracts doesn't seem realistic.
> 
> And yes all political figures keep their hooker receipts in their desk drawers. (I guess along with the ones for blow.)  And then he goes to her house? He's not that much of an idiot, is he?


To her house where she is under surveillance for who knows what. Gotta be more than just being a hooker, right?


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> To her house where she is under surveillance for who knows what. Gotta be more than just being a hooker, right?


We don't know who was doing the surveillance. I thought it appeared to be a local TV station. So who knows why the surveillance other than being a high priced call girl.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

waynomo said:


> And then he goes to her house? He's not that much of an idiot, is he?


I thought for sure her husband was going to step into the scene.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

waynomo said:


> We don't know who was doing the surveillance. I thought it appeared to be a local TV station. So who knows why the surveillance other than being a high priced call girl.


Can local TV bug a house? It's gotta be law enforcement.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Ugh.

Enough with Teddy. It's like they don't know what to do with this useless character and they keep inventing stupid, outrageous plot twists for him.

I really enjoy this show, but he has GOT to go. The character brings no added value, and drags down the rest of the drama, which is far more interesting.


----------



## Satchel (Dec 8, 2001)

Rayna mentioned Hwy 65 bought some of the Edgehill catalog...I find that hard to believe...seems like that happened way too fast.

How many episodes until we see Deacon get a transplant from his daughter.&#8230;


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Satchel said:


> Rayna mentioned Hwy 65 bought some of the Edgehill catalog...I find that hard to believe...seems like that happened way too fast.


And where did they get the extra cash all of a sudden?


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> Can local TV bug a house? It's gotta be law enforcement.


I'm just saying that's what the truck looked like. I'm not saying that makes sense or is legal.

However, they could be using high powered directional microphones. If they're recording from the street I think that is legal.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

It's also going to be interesting to say the least with Leila signed to Hwy 65 working for Rayna with Jeff as her manager.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

waynomo said:


> And where did they get the extra cash all of a sudden?


I assume since she won all those awards, she was making more money off her album.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

waynomo said:


> I'm just saying that's what the truck looked like. I'm not saying that makes sense or is legal.
> 
> However, they could be using high powered directional microphones. If they're recording from the street I think that is legal.


If the house isn't bugged is it possible they followed Teddy there? That they were after him, not her?

I like that Jeff seemed legitimately distressed he couldn't bring Layla to Luke's label. He really does want to do right by her I just don't know that he wants it enough to actually do it.

Seeing Jeff get fired again was priceless.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

I loved it last week when he said "I had a really bad day."


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Robin said:


> If the house isn't bugged is it possible they followed Teddy there? That they were after him, not her?
> 
> .


I don't think so. Whoever was in the van seemed to be genuinely surprised he was there. They questioned themselves if it really was him. If they were after Teddy, I don't think they would have reacted the way they did.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> I don't think so. Whoever was in the van seemed to be genuinely surprised he was there. They questioned themselves if it really was him. If they were after Teddy, I don't think they would have reacted the way they did.


I agree. Somebody in the van said "Is that the Mayor?". There's no way they would have said that if they had followed him there.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> I don't think so. Whoever was in the van seemed to be genuinely surprised he was there. They questioned themselves if it really was him. If they were after Teddy, I don't think they would have reacted the way they did.


Whoops. :O

I clearly wasn't paying much attention.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

They had lots of music in last nights ep. Showed some happy moments: 


Spoiler



Scarlett's new bf. The 3ex's. Rayna and Deacon on stage. Jeff kissing Layla(?) The daughters performing.



Probably should have been a Christmas show.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

DouglasPHill said:


> They had lots of music in last nights ep. Showed some happy moments:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


That will happen March 25.


----------



## Alf Tanner (Jan 18, 2014)

Very catchy songs in this weeks episode. Maybe its just the music, but as far as 5.1 sound on a network show Nashville is hands down my favorite sounding show.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Another outstanding "On The Record" show last night. I'm really considering seeing if I can get tickets for the concert in Chicago... looks like the lineup will be pretty much the same as this, aside from Will Chase (and of course, Reba).

Yet again, Connie Britton has a very conveniently timed "scheduling conflict." I'm getting the distinct impression that her singing voice on the show is getting a heavy hand of studio magic, and unlike the rest of the cast, she couldn't handle a live concert.

I think tonight, Jonathan Jackson's solo was the performance of the night. A very close second is Lennon and Maisy; they used to be cute kid singers, but they're really developing their voices quite well, and turning into legitimate singers.

I loved watching Clare during her songs. She really is a force of nature, and puts so much emotion into her performances.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> Another outstanding "On The Record" show last night. I'm really considering seeing if I can get tickets for the concert in Chicago... looks like the lineup will be pretty much the same as this, aside from Will Chase (and of course, Reba).
> 
> Yet again, Connie Britton has a very conveniently timed "scheduling conflict." I'm getting the distinct impression that her singing voice on the show is getting a heavy hand of studio magic, and unlike the rest of the cast, she couldn't handle a live concert.
> 
> ...


Was this a New concert or a repeat? I thought this was just a repeat of one done earlier this year.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

TriBruin said:


> Was this a New concert or a repeat? I thought this was just a repeat of one done earlier this year.


They did one last season from the Ryman. This one was new, and was filmed at the Grand Ol' Opry.

Set list for this year:
"Borrow My Heart" - Claire Bowen/Sam Palladio/Jonathan Jackson
"Fade Into You" - Claire Bowen/Sam Palladio
"How To Learn to Live Alone" - Jonathan Jackson
"If Your Heart Can Handle It" - Chris Carmack/Aubrey Peeples
"I Know How To Love You Now" - Charles Esten/Deana Carter
"We Got A Love" - Lennon and Maisy Stella
"If I Drink This Beer" - Will Chase/Chris Carmack
"Going Out Like That" - Reba McEntire 
"Friend of Mine" - Nashville Cast (all)


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

And for comparison sake, last year's set list:
"It's On Tonight" - Will Chase/Charles Esten/Chris Carmack
"If I Didn't Know Better" - Clare Bowen/Sam Palladio
"I Ain't Leaving Without Your Love" - Sam Palladio/Jonathan Jackson/Chaley Rose
"Nothing In This World" - Hayden Panettiere
"This Town" - Charles Esten/Clare Bowen
"Don't Put Dirt on My Grave Just Yet" - Hayden Panettiere
"Black Roses" - Clare Bowen
"A Life That's Good" - Nashville Cast (all)
"Tell Me" - Aubrey Peeples (online only)


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

Fade Into You is such a wonderful song. 

Who was the blonde who I don't remember appearing on the show? I was thinking maybe the voice of Rayna, but Loadstar's comment about scheduling sounds like they're maintaining the fiction of her singing.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

mooseAndSquirrel said:


> Who was the blonde who I don't remember appearing on the show? I was thinking maybe the voice of Rayna, but Loadstar's comment about scheduling sounds like they're maintaining the fiction of her singing.


You referring to the one singing with Chip Esten (Deacon)? That was Deana Carter, who co-wrote the song with Chip, and is also a pretty big country recording artist on her own.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I guess Hayden Panettiere was unavailable due to her pregnancy. Assuming this was filmed back before she delivered. And is it me, or does Clare Bowen look a lot older than the character she plays? I am not sure how young Scarlett is supposed to be, but it seems like all the other characters that aren't Rena and Deacon are younger performers. I think Scarlett is supposed to be too. But the actress playing her really looks a lot older when she really isn't in character.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> I guess Hayden Panettiere was unavailable due to her pregnancy.


I believe you're correct.


> And is it me, or does Clare Bowen look a lot older than the character she plays?


I don't notice any difference myself.


> I am not sure how young Scarlett is supposed to be, but it seems like all the other characters that aren't *Rena* and Deacon are younger performers.


Rayna.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

it just must have been some hair/makeup/lighting in some of the interview clips last night. She just looked a lot older. Wikipedia suggests she was born in 1984 or 1989, making her 25-30. Which is in the age range I would put Scarlett. But for some reason (hair/makeup/lighting) she just looked a lot older than that.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> it just must have been some hair/makeup/lighting in some of the interview clips last night. She just looked a lot older. Wikipedia suggests she was born in 1984 or 1989, making her 25-30. Which is in the age range I would put Scarlett. But for some reason (hair/makeup/lighting) she just looked a lot older than that.


Ok, that helps clarify, and yeah, I kind of see what you mean, specifically with the interview segments.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> Ok, that helps clarify, and yeah, I kind of see what you mean, specifically with the interview segments.


Yeah.. it was only that. When she was on stage performing, she looked just like she does as Scarlett in the show.

oh.. and I noticed she (Clare) performs in bare feet. Does Scarlett do this? I had never noticed the character doing it.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Anyone in the Chicago area interested in going to the concert on May 5 at 7:30 pm at the Rosemont Theatre (link)? I've got an extra floor level ticket thanks to Ticketmaster stupidity. The ticket was $60.75 after fees; willing to let it go for $30 to a TCF member. PM me. (Only a single ticket, sorry.)


----------



## Alf Tanner (Jan 18, 2014)

jsmeeker said:


> it just must have been some hair/makeup/lighting in some of the interview clips last night. She just looked a lot older. Wikipedia suggests she was born in 1984 or 1989, making her 25-30. Which is in the age range I would put Scarlett. But for some reason (hair/makeup/lighting) she just looked a lot older than that.





LoadStar said:


> Ok, that helps clarify, and yeah, I kind of see what you mean, specifically with the interview segments.





jsmeeker said:


> Yeah.. it was only that. When she was on stage performing, she looked just like she does as Scarlett in the show.
> 
> oh.. and I noticed she (Clare) performs in bare feet. Does Scarlett do this? I had never noticed the character doing it.


dang I never noticed her doing that in the show either. I'm glad im not crazy for thinking she didnt look as ''fresh faced'' during the concert as in the show. Still a beautiful girl, just different looking during that segment.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Wow. This show has two speeds, slow and ludicrous speed, and it looks like we're seeing the latter of those.

I called the Sadie vs. Ex thing... then again, it wasn't exactly a tough guess. What will be interesting is mixing in Luke... I hadn't expected that one. I'm not sure how that one would play out.

I think I heard the "squeeeeee!!!!" from the internet when Rayna and Deacon got together. Now that Maddie knows, that plays right into the suggestion that she would donate her liver to him.

Yeah, I know this is a soap... but why can't we just have Gunnar and Scarlett as band members for a while, without having relationship angst between the two of them? I like having them perform together, I just don't know that they are good together. Plus, it's just a little too much, with everyone getting together with everyone else.

Looks like we even have movement on the Will Lexington storyline... finally.

And yes, I know I left a part of the episode out... and no, I'm not talking about the stuff with Layla and the smirking moron.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I'm beginning to think I'm the only one still watching this. 

Juliette was hilarious this week. I loved seeing the horrified looks from Glenn and Emily as she went rampaging through her (ridiculously over-decorated) baby shower.

I'm betting the baby's name will be something like Harmony, or possibly Melody. 

The whole plot line with Sadie was built up, then sort of fizzled out in this episode. At the end, I was left thinking "That's it? Charges dropped, and she just leaves town?" It feels a little anticlimactic.

I kind of want to take a shower every time they have a scene with Teddy at this point, with the lone exception where he found a shred of humanity and apparently talked Maddie into staying with Deacon. I'm beginning to agree with the rest of you that think that they need to ditch his character. 

No Will, Layla, or Jeff this week. Maybe now that Juliette has finally given birth, and Sadie's out of the picture, we might be able to get back to some of those storylines.

(P.S. - the ticket for the Chicago concert is still available!)


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

I'm still here, i work swing now though, so it can be a day or two before I see it.


----------



## Alf Tanner (Jan 18, 2014)

LoadStar said:


> I'm beginning to think I'm the only one still watching this.
> 
> Juliette was hilarious this week. I loved seeing the horrified looks from Glenn and Emily as she went rampaging through her (ridiculously over-decorated) baby shower.
> 
> ...


Gunnar and Scarlett just need to get back together. Luke Wheeler is sort of the wild card with how they've built up his relationships with Rayna and Deacon. This show better not end this season. +1 for Harmony for the baby name.

Theyre doing a good job this season with making people try to feel sorry for teddy just for him to go back and be his old self. He's got a lot of Lamar in how he acts dont you think?


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

I think the writers had plans for Sadie but changed them when Christina Aguilera signed on. Juliette was great this week. I am so sick of the Gunner/Scarlett drama. The actor playing Teddy did great and you can see the conflict going on inside him.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I hope Sadie isn't gone for good. I like the actress and the character.

I didn't miss Will, Layla, and Jeff at all. They can be gone permanently.

I really like Juliette and Avery together. Hopefully they will stay together for a while before the inevitable soap divorce.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Still watching. Glad Juliette finally popped out that baby. Has the name of the baby been leaked? It was supposed to be named based off the results of a contest or on-line poll or vote or some such thing.


I hope Layla and Jeff stop hooking up. I know she called that off. But not sure if it will stick. He's so sleazy, though. He and Mr. Mayor both need to go.

Will needs to eventually come out. Or be outed. That's really been dragging out a long long time.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

It sure seems like they are setting up Teddy to take a big fall. Perhaps to the point of them killing him off, after him promising Maddie something nobody can ever promise....that he'd never get sick until he's a really old man. 

Also, I'm predicting that Bunky will somehow end up working for Luke in the the short-to-mid-term. Rayna promoted him but has mostly been ignoring everything he has to say, we can see him doing a great job scouting talent but passing on it because he doesn't think his label can handle it and just give him over to Luke, so now Luke trusts him to find great talent.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

DancnDude said:


> It sure seems like they are setting up Teddy to take a big fall. Perhaps to the point of them killing him off, after him promising Maddie something nobody can ever promise....that he'd never get sick until he's a really old man.
> 
> Also, I'm predicting that Bunky will somehow end up working for Luke in the the short-to-mid-term. Rayna promoted him but has mostly been ignoring everything he has to say, we can see him doing a great job scouting talent but passing on it because he doesn't think his label can handle it and just give him over to Luke, so now Luke trusts him to find great talent.


I don't think she's ignoring him, they just aren't on the same page. In some ways he represents "the industry", quick buck, get what's hot. She fights that, she wants good, meaningful, "story driven" music.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

DancnDude said:


> It sure seems like they are setting up Teddy to take a big fall. Perhaps to the point of them killing him off, after him promising Maddie something nobody can ever promise....that he'd never get sick until he's a really old man.
> 
> Also, I'm predicting that Bunky will somehow end up working for Luke in the the short-to-mid-term. Rayna promoted him but has mostly been ignoring everything he has to say, we can see him doing a great job scouting talent but passing on it because he doesn't think his label can handle it and just give him over to Luke, so now Luke trusts him to find great talent.


I wonder what Bucky is going to do. Can you imagine if Bucky went to work for Luke. That would be a betrayal of Reyna. You could already see how hurt she was when she found out the Luke was with Sadie.

I really just want to see Gunner, Scarlett, and Avery be friends. I think Avery agrees. They are a great trio (Triple XXXs!). Just let them perform.

I thought the Juliette story was over the top. It just annoyed me.


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

I had to FF through Juliette. She's a bad actress anyway, but those scenes were just extremely painful. 

Loved Gunnar and Scarlet's song, and also the lullaby. I thought Maddie's reaction to Deacon's cancer was nicely written. 

Is Christina Agulera going to be a regular character? I don't like the sound of that! An occasional real life crossover like Rascal Flatts is fine, but not a regular cast member. 

I wonder when Maddie's liver transplant offer will be written into the show?


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Oy, enough with the Teddy already. Maybe they can kill him off, and have him be a perfect liver match for Deacon!

I like the Sadie character and I do hope she comes back, but it doesn't look good. I like Will, and the Sadie story line with him kept him relevant. Now he is just another Rayna ex that they don't know what to do with. I hope they find something else interesting for him.

I love Rayna and Deacon together!!! FINALLY!!!


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I was surprised to have them mention Zoey. I figured that they had written her off, never to be spoken of again, or at least that's the way it seemed.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

nyny523 said:


> Oy, enough with the Teddy already. Maybe they can kill him off, and have him be a perfect liver match for Deacon!


Maybe Sadie's ex is a match - he's already dead.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

nyny523 said:


> Oy, enough with the Teddy already. Maybe they can kill him off, and have him be a perfect liver match for Deacon!
> 
> I like the Sadie character and I do hope she comes back, but it doesn't look good. I like Will, and the Sadie story line with him kept him relevant. Now he is just another Rayna ex that they don't know what to do with. I hope they find something else interesting for him.
> 
> I love Rayna and Deacon together!!! FINALLY!!!


It looks to me that they are setting up some serious Teddy drama, no way all this doesn't bite him in the ass.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Well Juliette doesn't seem to be that excited about being a mom. And Avery really isn't helping. It's just too bad that we have to pretty much see constant conflict from the two of them. 

Good to see Deacon moving on and not hiding his condition anymore. 

And apparently Will turns into a teenager when it comes to dating. haha His secret has got to come out sooner rather than later I'd imagine.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I was amused to see the marquee outside the Bridgestone Arena... "Jade's" opening act is Enation. (That's Jonathan Jackson's real life band.)

That wasn't one of Christina's -- err, I mean, Jade's -- better songs.

Oh, I soooo hope that this just about puts an end to Teddy on the show. Seriously, he's gotta be one of the world's dumbest people for falling for that.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

Teddy went out with a woman whom he did not know was a prostitute. How scandalous. And decides to embezzle $500k so she can leave town. So he goes from minor infraction to serious jail time. I have to admit, the first time she said she needed money, I'm thinking entrapment. Up to the start of this story line, Teddy has not been stupid. The writers messed this one up.

Had enough of the Scarlett/Gunner story. And didn't Gunner look like a odd ball with that stupid hat on?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Ughhh...


I thought Deacon was gonna get the liver and there would be no story line involving Maddie giving part of hers. But now that door isn't closed. Just hope it doesn't actually happen that way.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

I was surprised they passed on the Maddie liver donation until his surgery fell through. "Ah, there it is."


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Christina Aquilera better not give up her day job.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

Cainebj said:


> Christina Aquilera better not give up her day job.


oh but those lips :up: :up: :up:


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

So last night Rayna made the comment that "Maddie's too young..." (to donate part of her liver to Deacon) ..so apparently they have considered it, at least off-screen..
$1,000,000 is a lot of money! We will see what happens with that..of course it's illegal to pay for organs so Rayna could get in trouble, or Deacon's sister could keep extorting $$ from Rayna with this information.
So what will Teddy have to do? He's bad news...what a dumba$$..should've known that girl was wearing a wire.. I was sooo hoping they would write him off the show..but looks like he's here to stay!


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

I didn't get the impression that it was so much the $$ that Deacon's sister wanted as the chance to be a star. And Rayna can't give her that at this point, although she does have a good voice. Still a million would convince me... Since Rayna had no assurance that she would donate the liver when she handed her the check, could it be considered a payoff?


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

I thought Rayna was going to sign the sister to her label.

Deacon is going to be PISSED.

Does Rayna even have that kind of money available?


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

Gunnar is such a sucker. Even if the story is true, she just up and left her boy. For a man. 

I really do like the songs he and Scarlett do on the show. Their voices are a great duo.


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

I had let this show pile up on my DVR because I had missed recording an episode and finally sorted it out and got all caught up on about 18 episodes.

I'm really mystified about the whole Teddy storyline. First of all, why are the authorities so interested in a hooker? Hookers get locked up every day. Who cares? Plus, Teddy didn't enter into the relationship knowingly (although he did continue it, but that could be easily justified by him being lonely and actually interested in the woman romantically). It is inconceivable that he would bribe a city official and then embezzle a huge amount of money like that rather than just try to cover up the investigation, like he did with Layla's suicide attempt--or take the hit in the press. So stupid.

The "younging" effect on Rayna, Deacon and his sister was kind of weird. It almooost worked. I also thought, like Robin, that Rayna was going to sign the sister to her label.

I'm frustrated with the way that the younger artists like Scarlett and Avery take their many successes so casually and do things like not show up for an important concert or just quit or whatever.

It seems like there are a lot of extraneous characters that come and go--Sadie, the homeless guy, Xtina, the dude that starred in the movie with Juliet, even Luke and Jeff feel unneeded now.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

They touched on that in this episode. There was a line about investigating a prostitution ring.

(Not that I buy the FBI being interested, just noting that they're attempting to explain it a little.)


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

The whole teddy story line is stupid beyond belief. Need 200K in cash? Sure, easy peasy! Here's a nice duffel to hold it in.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I think they just don't know what to do with Teddy.

I wish they would just rip his liver out, give it to Deacon, and let him die.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

That's how I feel about Cyrus on Scandal.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Well, they made a reference to Maddie and her liver. Thankfully, that all it was.


Maybe the million bucks to Deacon's sister will get this resolved.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

I finally watched the last 2 episodes.

I am really surprised Maddie hasn't brought up the "What about me?", in regards to Deacon.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

mooseAndSquirrel said:


> The whole teddy story line is stupid beyond belief. Need 200K in cash? Sure, easy peasy! Here's a nice duffel to hold it in.


I believe it was 500. That makes it better, right?



Langree said:


> I finally watched the last 2 episodes.
> 
> I am really surprised Maddie hasn't brought up the "What about me?", in regards to Deacon.


They hand waved that away this last episode with "she's too young". My two seconds of googling tell me the minimum age is 18 and the donor shouldn't be smaller than the recipient.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Robin said:


> I thought Rayna was going to sign the sister to her label.


Yeah I thought that is where that all was going too. 
The sister might have been more amenable to a recording contract than cash.

and if Rayna has such easy access to a million bucks, why didn't Teddy ask her for money to pay off the prostitute instead of the embezzlement plot?

let's not even talk about what's-her-face getting rolling down drunk at the party.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Robin said:


> \They hand waved that away this last episode with "she's too young". My two seconds of googling tell me the minimum age is 18 and the donor shouldn't be smaller than the recipient.


Don't know where you got your info, but organdonor.gov says there is no minimum age, but under 18 needs consent of parents.



> Who can become a donor?
> All individuals can indicate their intent to donate (persons younger than 18 years of age must have a parent's or guardian's consent). Medical suitability for donation is determined at the time of death.
> 
> Are there age limits for donors?
> There are no age limitations on who can donate. Whether you can donate depends on your physical condition, not age. Newborns as well as senior citizens have been organ donors.


I still think it's going to come down to Maddie being the donor.


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

For a _live_ liver donation, most sites seem to agree that the minimum age is 18.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Who said Maddie would be alive? ;-)

And this is a TV show. They can make/follow whatever rules they want to follow.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

During the episode, I figured that the scene where Teddy was going for his passport was an audience diversion, that he was actually going to turn himself in. The fact that the show didn't do either of these (either turn himself in, or fly to some non-extradition country) is a little disappointing to me. The show just doesn't know what to do with his character, and as a result that whole plot arc seems like a distraction.

Speaking of things the show doesn't know what to do with, I kind of feel the same way about Christina Aguilera. I'm not saying she's the strongest actress (far from it), but it seems like they could have come up with something more interesting to do with her on the show. It kind of feels like the show managed to sign her to a guest appearance... then there was this moment of silence in the writers' room where they all looked at each other and went "oh, crap, now what?"

The whole Maddie plot in this episode felt a bit after-school-special-ish. Don't get me wrong, I like Lennon and Chip acting together... and I like a plot that isn't *totally* soap opera like... but the fact that Juliette showed up at exactly the right moment and hugged it out with Maddie, and that Maddie/Deacon and Colt/Luke all had a nice happy ending, just felt a bit pat to me.

The show can't seem to keep straight if Rayna is flush or barely scraping by. It seems a bit implausible that she just has $1M laying around in liquid assets that she can just write a check out. (It wasn't clear whether the check was from the label or a personal check... it looked like a personal check, but it could still have been a handwritten check from a business account.)

(Nitpick: the prop guy screwed up. The check number in the upper right didn't match the check number in the MICR.)



Regina said:


> $1,000,000 is a lot of money! We will see what happens with that..of course it's illegal to pay for organs so Rayna could get in trouble, or Deacon's sister could keep extorting $$ from Rayna with this information.


It wouldn't be hard to make it look like she wasn't paying for an organ. For instance, Rayna could sign her and say it was a signing bonus... or she could give her some job (real or fake) at the label.


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

I remember Rayna having money problems but wasn't that before her giant hit album and all the Grammy's? Not sure how long it takes for all that to translate into cash in the bank, though.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

Agreed, the Christina Aquilera story line went nowhere.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Semi-related to the show, as noted earlier in the thread, I went to the Nashville In Concert show in Chicago. Good show... if it wasn't obvious by the two "On The Record" specials, I can verify that these guys are seriously talented in real life.

If anyone is interested, I'll put the set list here, but I'll spoiler it to save space.


Spoiler



Chris Carmack - "If It's Love"
Aubrey Peeples - "My heart don't know when to stop"
Clare Bowen and Jonathan Jackson - "My Song"
Jonathan Jackson - "On A Rail"
Lennon and Maisy - "Ho Hey"
Chip Esten and Aubrey Peeples - "Breathe In"
Aubrey Peeples - "Do Right Woman, Do Right Man" (not from show, a Aretha Franklin cover)
Aubrey Peeples - "Blind"
Aubrey and Chris - "If Your Heart can Handle It"
Chris Carmack - "Being Alone" (not from show, a Chris Carmack original)
Chris Carmack - "I'm On It"
Jonathan Jackson - "How You Learn To Live Alone"
Jonathan Jackson - "Love Rescue Me" (not from show, a U2 cover)
Clare and Jonathan - "Borrow My Heart"
Clare Bowen - "Drum" (not from show, a Clare Bowen original)
Clare Bowen - "Black Roses"
Lennon & Maisy - "Parking Lot" (not from show, a Joni Mitchell cover)
Lennon & Maisy - acapella song
Lennon, Maisy, and Chip - "You Keep Me Believing"
Lennon & Maisy - "Heart On Fire"
Chip Esten - "I Know How To Love You Now"
Chip Esten - "He Ain't Me" (not from show, a Chip Esten original)
Chip & Clare - "That's All Right Mama" (not from show, an Elvis cover)
Entire Cast - "A Life That's Good"
Entire Cast (Encore) - "A Friend Of Mine"


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Chip & Clare - "That's All Right Mama" (not from show, an Elvis cover)





Spoiler



I seem to remember that they did do that song in the show. Did I dream that?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

scooterboy said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I seem to remember that they did do that song in the show. Did I dream that?


Not that I recall, and I don't see it on the Wikipedia "Nashville Discography" page. I could be wrong, though.


----------



## Alf Tanner (Jan 18, 2014)

Deacons sister needs to get herself right.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> Not that I recall, and I don't see it on the Wikipedia "Nashville Discography" page. I could be wrong, though.


Found the audio. I think they went to karaoke(sp?) one night.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Sure enough, S3 E10, "First To Have a Second Chance." I'll correct that!


----------



## Alf Tanner (Jan 18, 2014)

odds of it being deacons sister who passes away in the season finale not deacon?


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

Oh, man....that would be terrible. Deacon would feel so guilty.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

During surgery... She dies, he lives. It IS a soap opera...


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Been pretty impressed with the CGI "smoothing" that they use on Deacon and Reyna during the "flashback" scenes. It's almost believable.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Tracy said:


> Oh, man....that would be terrible. Deacon would feel so guilty.


But oh the songs he will write!

Good Country is born out of emotion.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

ABC renewed Nashville for another season. Yay!


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

Graymalkin said:


> ABC renewed Nashville for another season. Yay!


:up:


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

DouglasPHill said:


> Agreed, the Christina Aquilera story line went nowhere.


Agreed, but it served its purpose. IIRC, XTina is planning a country album and her storyline was ALL about her being seen as believable with that kind of music.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

Yippee ki yay, ************!


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

I like it when Rayna cries because Deacon is dying and then she looks kind of strung out and crappy afterwards. A tiny bit of reality.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Tracy said:


> I like it when Rayna cries because Deacon is dying and then she looks kind of strung out and crappy afterwards. A tiny bit of reality.


:up:

I know nothing about postpartum depression. Is Juliette's behavior in line with that diagnosis?

Holy crap, Jeff is such a sleaze. And Layla is an idiot. They are a perfect match.

Will's Dad loves him now that he thinks Will is straight? That's awful.

I hope they bring back Sadie and get her together with Luke.

I don't think they'll kill of Deacon's sister. I think they'll keep her around so she can make Deacon and Scarlet feel guilty for the rest of their lives. They will owe her big time now.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

hummingbird_206 said:


> :up:
> 
> I know nothing about postpartum depression. Is Juliette's behavior in line with that diagnosis?
> 
> ...


I've known a woman or two to go into the kind of mode Juliette is in, pretty much avoiding the baby, focusing on themselves.

Glad they didn't go the kill the baby route.

Jeff is a sleaze, Layla is a fool. In perpetuity? How stupid can you be?

I think Deacon's sister will try to manipulate Reyna too. "How do you think Deacon will react when he finds out you gave me a million dollars?". There was also that look she gave when she was hugging Deacon.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Langree said:


> I think Deacon's sister will try to manipulate Reyna too. "How do you think Deacon will react when he finds out you gave me a million dollars?". There was also that look she gave when she was hugging Deacon.


Since Rayna told Deacon about the check, I don't think that will work. Yes, she did give Rayna a GTH look. There will definitely be guilt applied.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

Tracy said:


> I like it when Rayna cries because Deacon is dying and then she looks kind of strung out and crappy afterwards. A tiny bit of reality.


:up: That scene was great.



hummingbird_206 said:


> :up:
> 
> Will's Dad loves him now that he thinks Will is straight? That's awful.


Or does he just love him now that he's rich. 

Really I think Juliette's behavior is pretty much like it always was--she never was much concerned about anyone but herself. Of course, most women change their attitude when the baby is in their arms--maybe she is messed up.


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

Okay, it has to be the sister who died. No way they kill off Deacon.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Tracy said:


> Okay, it has to be the sister who died. No way they kill off Deacon.


Definitely.


----------



## Alf Tanner (Jan 18, 2014)

Tracy said:


> Okay, it has to be the sister who died. No way they kill off Deacon.


didnt hear it but the gf said when the patient is coding you can hear ''she's crashing''


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Alf Tanner said:


> didnt hear it but the gf said when the patient is coding you can hear ''she's crashing''


What I heard is 'patient's crashing'.

I think the sister has too much drama potential alive for them to kill her off. But I wouldn't be sorry to see her character die.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I wonder how long it was between Hayden (Juliette) giving birth IRL and her filming this episode? She looked amazing!


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

Juliette does look amazing! I agree.

It seems weird that they did that early scene with Deacon, his sister and the two girls singing (and Rayna sorta feeling left out) if there was to be no pay off. Maybe she won't die...maybe she is in a coma or something.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I know nothing about postpartum depression. Is Juliette's behavior in line with that diagnosis?


With that last outburst it's bordering on postpartum psychosis.



hummingbird_206 said:


> What I heard is 'patient's crashing'.


+1

The sister was pretty ominous with her line about staying in town.

I'm glad they showed it was all manipulation. Last week's teary "I'm here to save your life! " sounded like bad soap opera writing.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Damn you and your cliffhanger, "Nashville!!!"


I think it's gonna be Deacon's sister that crashed and died after removing a portion of her liver. If it's not that, it's Deacon that crashed, but they got him back. But now he is in coma or something.


Oh, Juliette. I really thought that after the baby and getting married to Avery, would would finally be likable full time. But nope.

Finally, Will comes out. That took forever.


Girls missed seeing their dad (or "step dad") doing the perp walk on TV.


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> Damn you and your cliffhanger, "Nashville!!!"
> 
> I think it's gonna be Deacon's sister that crashed and died after removing a portion of her liver. If it's not that, it's Deacon that crashed, but they got him back. But now he is in coma or something.
> 
> ...


that perp walk on the TV in the background cracked me up.

And it'd be awesome if Nashville accepted Will. But I guess that's wildly unrealistic. Has there ever been a successful gay country singer?


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

It's been like what, 6 months since Avery and Juliette got married? Probably less. It would have been nice to see them happy together for a little bit. I thought for sure after she threw that globe that she would have realized she needed help. I guess not. 

And for her to go back to Jeff, given what happened in their past that nearly broke up her and Avery....that's really low.

I do agree that it's probably the sister who died. Or maybe one or the other will be in a coma. If it's Deacon, he'll eventually make a recovery.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

mooseAndSquirrel said:


> that perp walk on the TV in the background cracked me up.
> 
> And it'd be awesome if Nashville accepted Will. But I guess that's wildly unrealistic. Has there ever been a successful gay country singer?


Two have come out in the last 6 months, Ty Herndon and Billy Gilman. Gilman hasn't done much over the last few years. Herndon although not as active as he was released an album in 2013.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

He already got dropped by his label. Juliette seemed to be quite happy about it.


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> He already got dropped by his label. Juliette seemed to be quite happy about it.


Really? I thought he wasn't opening. But that conversation came before he outed himself, so I guess you're probably right.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

mooseAndSquirrel said:


> Really? I thought he wasn't opening. But that conversation came before he outed himself, so I guess you're probably right.


Could have sworn Juliette yelled out gleefully "Will Lexington is gay and got dropped".


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

jsmeeker said:


> Could have sworn Juliette yelled out gleefully "Will Lexington is gay and got dropped".


I think she meant Will got dropped as Luke's opening act so she got to open for Luke.


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

I'm not a fan of the Luke character, the quality of the actor, or his voice and his music on the show. But, I think he handled Will with some degree of grace. "It's cool either way, we'll just need to rethink the game plan."


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Langree said:


> Two have come out in the last 6 months, Ty Herndon and Billy Gilman. Gilman hasn't done much over the last few years. Herndon although not as active as he was released an album in 2013.


Billy Gilman? That name rings a bell. Did he appear on tv when he was a little kid?


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

scooterboy said:


> Billy Gilman? That name rings a bell. Did he appear on tv when he was a little kid?


Yup, big in the 90's One Voice was his breakout hit, had a couple of great followups then hit puberty, he still performs and sounds great but the "Nashville machine" ignores him now.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Nashville is a soap opera and they have already given us season finale cliffhangers that they negated in 30 seconds in the next season.

Personally, I don't think it is Deacon who coded but even if it was, they could bring him back as quickly as it takes to apply the paddles and say we have a pulse.

I am REALLY glad they didn't have the car with the baby get into a car crash.
I thought for a split second that was what was going to happen.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I'd like to know how Juliette can just go and switch labels like that. She is under contract, and the songs and recordings would be property of Highway 65.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

LoadStar said:


> I'd like to know how Juliette can just go and switch labels like that. She is under contract, and the songs and recordings would be property of Highway 65.


Oh, I'll bet early next season you'll find out Juliet's PPD was so bad that she lied about being able to leave Highway 65, and she'll be back with Rayna.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

I think Rayna will have to decide whether to sue her for breach of contract: does she care more about her business or this poor suffering mom?

(I hope it's the former.)


----------

